# O'Shaunessy Open 5-26-07



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Just an FYI that the Ohio Division #1 of B.A.I.T. will be hosting an open at OSR this coming Saturday . Entry fee is $80 which includes the Big Bass pot . We would love to see you there so come on out and join in the fun . We have many door prizes thanks to all of our generous sponsors . We will serve Hot Dogs and beverages at the weigh in as well .The bass seem to be very active now there so we should see alot of fish brought to the scales . What are you waiting for ? Get that entry in and dont be left out ! 

Anyone who would like to obtain more information or how to enter can contact me at (614)348-2410


----------



## CShaver8 (Jul 12, 2005)

I plan on being there...can I enter and pay fees at the ramp? how big if feild do oyu plan it it being?


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Yea you can pay at the ramp, you just get a better draw if you pay in advance. I have no idea how many boats will show, hopefully 25 or more.


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

We would love to have you out . We start registration at 5:00 am and blast of at 6:00 sharp . You are more than welcome to sign up the morning of the event .


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

I plan on coming...see you guys there!


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Keep the calls coming everyone .  Looks like we should get a good sized field . Reports say that the fish are on FIRE ! Should be a great weigh in .


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Thought about fishing with my bro but its not in the cards.
Good luck everyone!
Be safe, and have a great memorial day weekend.


----------



## GarryS (Apr 5, 2004)

Where are the results?


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Ok , Ok , please be patient ! LOL Sorry everyone . Due to the fact that I did not get to slepp Friday night , I came home from the event and fell asleep until this morning . Then the softball and baseball games came into play . As well as the honey due list . 

We had a total of 30 teams come out to fish the event . There were 75 largemouth brought to the scales . Some teams opted to put their fish back instead of weighing them so there were many more caught . Great job to everyone fishing the event . We appreciate how everyone got in the water and ready to go in a timely manner . I would also like to thank the guys who help me out with our events . They did an excelent job and diserve a big pat on the back . Here are the results . 

1st pl. - J. Daniels & T. Mehling with 5 fish weighing 9.85#
2nd pl. - G. Horton & S. Timbrook with 5 fish weighing 9.32#
3rd pl. - Fry & Fry with 5 fish weighing 8.92#
4th pl. - T. Thompson & J. Barthowlowmew with 5 fish weighing 8.20#
5th pl. - B. Foster & S. Cox with 5 fish weighing 8.17#
6th pl. - Ross & Osborn with 5 fish weighing 8.08#
7th pl. - R. Imler & D. Jarrell with 5 fish weighing 7.90 #
8th pl. - Phelps & Watkins with 5 fish weighing 7.85#
9th pl. - B. Johnston & T Cossin with 5 fish weighing 6.91#
10th pl. - Miller & Heavner with 5 fish weighing 6.39#

1st pl. BB - J. Daniels & T. Mehling with a 3.39# LM
2nd pl. BB - G. Horton # S. Timbrook with a 3.04# LM

A big thank you to everyone who participated in this event . We had participants come from many different locations of the state to fish . We hope to see you all again real soon . 

Reminder to everyone who participates in the circuit or who would like to . We will be back to OSR this coming Saturday for our 3rd event of the season . Its not to late to join the circuit and have the chance to qualify to advance to the national classic . If anyone is interested in becoming a part of the division , please feel free to contact me with any questions . We have a really great group of people attending our events . We have a total of 52 teams envolved and have had a 42 boat field at avery event this season . 1st place prize has been around $1,000 and $800 for 2nd pl. at each event so what are you waiting for ? Come on and jump aboard one of the fastest growing circuits that central Ohio has to offer ! You will be glad you did .  Have a great day everyone .


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Winners Pic's


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Event Pic's


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

One more for everyone


----------

